# What glue for printed photo paper?



## BobT (Mar 27, 2021)

Printed some ho scale floor tile for a project, and was looking for glue suggestions. 
My original thought was Pliobond or Canopy glue, but maybe there is something better.


----------



## pennwest (Sep 21, 2015)

My favorite for all paper projects like that is Elmer's glue sticks. You smear it on. The glue goes on purple (so you can easily see if you missed a spot) and dries perfectly clear. It won't penetrate the paper and mar the image on the other side. The link below is just so you can see what the product looks like. I've used it for floor patterns, backdrop buildings, signs on layout fascia, etc. It's available lots of places like Walmart and Target, in different size sticks, etc.









Amazon.com : Elmer's Disappearing Purple School Glue Sticks, Washable, 6 Grams, 12 Count : School Supplies : Arts, Crafts & Sewing


Amazon.com : Elmer's Disappearing Purple School Glue Sticks, Washable, 6 Grams, 12 Count : School Supplies : Arts, Crafts & Sewing



www.amazon.com


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

3m 77 spray adhesive is another good choice.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> 3m 77 spray adhesive is another good choice.


I'll second that recommendation, although I will note that it's much more expensive than the glue sticks, but it works better for larger applications.


----------



## BobT (Mar 27, 2021)

All good answers. I am only gluing a few square inches of material, but I like the spray adhesive option. As an official "old guy" I have dozens of spray cans of stuff on the garage shelfs. Probably got some spray adhesive, but if not, the hardware store is close.

Thanks again...


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> 3m 77 spray adhesive is another good choice.


That's got my vote!


----------



## N5CJONNY (Nov 5, 2015)

MichaelE said:


> 3m 77 spray adhesive is another good choice.


Another vote here for this adhesive spray! A modeler on another forum who does spectacular work recommended the 3m spray adhesive for applying paper printed labels.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

For spray contact adhesive it is about the best of the best. 3M might offer a commercial grade of this but I don't recall the designation.


----------



## BobT (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks all....Found some of the 3M stuff. 
Working on my first structure model in over 25 years, a simple Walthers kit to start with.
I do like this printing thing, but I need to wait a bit before I glue the tile down.
But I do like the way it looks.


----------

